# DutchMuch's Emersed Setup, Big Ol' Greenhouse Edition!!



## DutchMuch

Well I don't think I have ever posted my emersed setup on here.
And if I'm going to be an active member, I basically need to give you all an entire tour of my property I live on right?
well to bad your not going to get it. *loads shotgun*

Instead however ill give you a tour of my Greenhouse, of which consists of my Absolutely Stunning and Beautiful, Never Ugly, Astonishing, Amazing, Great looking, Phenomenal, Astronomical, Economical, Emersed setup.
Sorry for the bragging. Cant help it. :^o :der: :rain:

lol.

Ok here are the pics, I will label certain plants as I go.

Get your popcorn ready!

p.s. my good camera broke just recently, so this is a less-better camera (English...)

























Above pic, is of Rotala Indica 'true', just planted it the other day. Tried to grow stellata type 2 emersed as well in this bin, but I'm pretty sure it can only be grown submersed...









This is a new trimming of S. Repens in the same bin.









This is Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides









Next bin!









Well darn... brain farting right now... OH, hygrophilia corymbosa compacta.









Rotala 'Gia Lai'









I want to say.. this is Crypt. Lucens...









Next Bin.









Bocopa Carolinana growing in a flooded forest fringe of Bacopa Monierii









Ludwigia Arcuata carpet









One of my three pearlweed carpets









Bin of Althernanthera reneckii (fablau is properly ID-ing the variety for me)









Bin consisting of:
Brazilian pennywort
marsilea hirsuta 
Ludwigia rubin
Hydro. Sib. 
And some fragments of Pearlweed.









My Marsh looking bin of Marsilea Hirsuta and Ludwigia Repens









New Ludwigia arcuata and Bacopa Carolianana experiment I'm doing, full sun.


----------



## DutchMuch

Upload better pics in a bit here.


----------



## DutchMuch

You can also see those on here: https://www.facebook.com/Dutch-Aquaria-1838682663109685/


----------



## buceborneo

what media do you use to grow emersed?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch

Its a personal mix, wink wink, of MGOPS (not saying ratios), peat moss, vigro garden soil, MGMCO, and sand if needed.


----------



## DutchMuch

Well its official!
growing dwarf baby tears EMERSED!
and Limno aromatic MINI
Stellatus type 2!!!
and possibly narrow leaf stellatus, idk if ill plant that or not. 

All of the things I grow emersed I will sell, trimmings of. Or plants, depends on growth rates.


----------



## DutchMuch




----------



## DutchMuch

Well its winter, getting down in the 20's and 30's. Bit of the 50's and 60's now and then.
So when it gets cold, there is No additional heat in the greenhouse. And by that I mean a heater, black bucket with insulation in it, nothing. So when its 30's outside, its 30's inside the greenhouse.
So how do all the plants not die? well its simple, make a greenhouse, inside the greenhouse...!

Sounds easy right? yea but it isn't free. For me it was but for others it most likely wont be.
You can see in the pics what I'm talking about but what I do to make a greenhouse tub inside the greenhouse, is put glass over all my tubs Seal it Tight but leave 1 gap for air to get out and Co2 to get in. Optional to put the tubs top over the glass but I did anyway. 
So here are the pics of all the plants in approximately 44 degree weather, and plz note it has been cold for a long couple months now. None of the plants have Major die off. They simply don't grow and go dormant, that is the ones outside without covers, the ones with covers do as they would in summer, grow 24/7!


















































































Thinking about using seed starter blocks for some hydrocotyle japan or maybe crypts, maybe rotala... not sure yet. 
Sorry for the bad pics on the seed starter blocks, weird focus thing happened I wasn't aware of.


----------



## Yo-han

Wow, I'm so jealous! Looks good! Can't set up something like this in the Netherlands because the winters are way too cold and living space is much smaller here so inside isn't an option either.


----------



## DutchMuch

Yo-han said:


> Wow, I'm so jealous! Looks good! Can't set up something like this in the Netherlands because the winters are way too cold and living space is much smaller here so inside isn't an option either.


Sorry you cant set one up, I'm sure one day something will come up, but thanks for the kind comment!


----------



## eclecticjanie

Aha! So that's your secret! 
I'm impressed! 

Well done, Nate, Well done. 
Janie 

Sent from my SM-T337V using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch

Thanks Janie!!!


----------



## DutchMuch

Update time!
its winter here and we have 60 degree days and 10-20 degree nights! So this kind of proves how hardy everyone's plants are emersed. This includes stellatus.

I got my hydrocotyle sib. in that one big long bucket, and its INVADING all my bacopa sp.!!! So now I need to invest in another bucket setup.  I will say hydrocotyle is so invasive...

Anyway here are the pictures! hope you all enjoy them, one of these days I'm gonna invest in that macro lense, but I need to know what kind... I'm not to fancy into cameras yet, what is the best macro lense out there that is under 400$? anyone know?
Thanks in advance.

Pics!:
































































Dwarf baby tears, I just cannot figure this plant out...! it hasn't grown to much, high humidity, nice and warm, PLENTY of nutrients... idk! maybe its just slow.


----------



## DutchMuch

Also took some crypt plantlets and propagated crypt tropica.

My other crypt, forgot the type, is a pretty slow grower to...!









































I got a 10g aquarium at Petco a while back and I was going to actually scape it, still working on that!









































And here is my pond, planted in the bog area some marsilea hirsuta and ludwigia types. So far really good growth. Also planted some bacopa, basically everything. Grew really good but hopefully it makes it over winter.


















What type of cichlids can we keep in a 3600 gallon pond? it might be bigger than that btw. I know in norfork lake around here (North central, AR) we have Grand Rio Cichlids that were introduced, but they are very sparse. Summer is boiling hot, like 100 degrees and winter is 10-20's but in the pond since its really deep I'm guessing its around 40 degrees at the bottom during mid day winter.

So it would have to be a hardy fish... any recommendations? we are getting some beautiful sunfish for sure in there!


----------



## NorCalnomad

Man what a great setup, I’m in the process of encouraging my wife to let me build a green house. Do you add any potting clay to your mix for additional iron? I’m getting ready to setup an emersion setup under the 125g I’m in the process of assembling to propagate plants and I see some use a soil mix while others use clay balls.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch

NorCalnomad said:


> Man what a great setup, I'm in the process of encouraging my wife to let me build a green house. Do you add any potting clay to your mix for additional iron? I'm getting ready to setup an emersion setup under the 125g I'm in the process of assembling to propagate plants and I see some use a soil mix while others use clay balls.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I recommend you check my other thread out here http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...e/136297-emersed-culture-beginner-basics.html

Yea a greenhouse Really pays off for whatever your growing, anything grows! I have other food and vege's in there that compared to the 5 acre garden we have, (back to eden method) the stuff in the greenhouse is 2x as big (organically grown, so with ferts imagine it as 4x as big!)

But yea greenhouse is a huge plus, but here is the thing, don't go cheap when you make it, its always going to be very expensive to make one. The cheaper you make it, the less life span it will have. I'm not saying blow out your credit card but I mean using the right material will increase the greenhouses lifespan.

Our greenhouse cost about 1500$, not including the used carport that was already on the property when we bought it that we used to create the outline of the greenhouse. We just stripped the metal off of the carport and replaced it with panels.

I wouldn't do clay balls, reason for this being is that ITS WAY unnecessarily expensive to do that method. And I know a lot of people who will disagree but its completely true. Using MGMCPS is the best way to go, with the soil lvl being half full of water. Way faster plant growth, simple to setup, costs around 50$ not including plants, its just a hell of a lot easier take my word for it. With a clay ball setup its Aquaponics or Hydroponics at that point. meaning you need to add Fertilizers that cost around 20$ or so just off the top of my head, every... 5 months? depending on how much your adding and for what plants. And you need to have circulation so its not just standing water so throw in that.. around 60-100$ and lets add the reservoir... 50$-100$ maybe...

A lot of wasted money. And I'm not just talking about money but overall plant growth is better with soil anyway. Clay ball provides Very slow plant growth compared to the soil method.

Hope that helped a bit :clap2:


----------



## NorCalnomad

Fantastic, thanks for the link and information I will be researching a good mix and keeping what you said about the greenhouse in mind.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch

NorCalnomad said:


> Fantastic, thanks for the link and information I will be researching a good mix and keeping what you said about the greenhouse in mind.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey if you do end up making the greenhouse or something, an emersed setup or anything like that, definitely keep me/us updated on that.. :flame:


----------



## DutchMuch

Not much to update on... -10 degrees here avrg. about and everything has died, some permanently and some species will come back.


----------



## DutchMuch

So ive been planning for the entire winter, to use the spare agrobite i have that i was using on my 65, to grow more plants in my closet which i barely use for anything. Here is the plan, i need advice and comments!

*the hanging brown thing is the light, and the red bars are the metal hanging rack thing*


----------



## DutchMuch

took out all of the things in my closet (barely anything >.>), working on this tonight!  hopefully it'll get done but we'll see.


----------



## Rodgie

Ey Dutch,

Man! I’ll move wherever your area is! Just lend me some of those planting for you and let me take home some. Hahaha are you planning to sell those emerse growth?


----------



## DutchMuch

Rodgie said:


> Ey Dutch,
> 
> Man! I'll move wherever your area is! Just lend me some of those planting for you and let me take home some. Hahaha are you planning to sell those emerse growth?


Yea all the plants you saw in the pics i sell on this forum, you can go to the sale sub forum and see i almost posted a sale every day! 
I sell them all to support my other tanks  works well but sadly its a seasonal job in the greenhouse. I will start selling them again once winter ends up here. I dont think many of the plants made it through so ill have to start over it seems, not a big issue though since ive saved about 12 species in jars.

Also delay the closet project, working on gardening today/tmrw  sorry!


----------



## DutchMuch

wrong place


----------



## DutchMuch

well its getting warmer,
planted like 3 stems of each:
Bacopa monnieri
ludwigia repens
ludwigia arcuata
hydro japan
and hydro sib the above plants survived 10 degree weather all winter... cant kill em i guess.

anyway now i gotta start over again lol


----------



## DutchMuch

*Unfortunately im moving so i sold the entire setup to multiple people since im moving, maybe ill start one down in GA when im done moving, but maybe not. If i do i will alert this thread, so stay following just in case!*


----------



## DutchMuch

DutchMuch said:


> *Unfortunately im moving so i sold the entire setup to multiple people since im moving, maybe ill start one down in GA when im done moving, but maybe not. If i do i will alert this thread, so stay following just in case!*


*And it has begun...​*


----------



## mistergreen

You can buy more chains to lower the lights 2-3 feet or so. You'll get more PAR.


----------



## DutchMuch

mistergreen said:


> You can buy more chains to lower the lights 2-3 feet or so. You'll get more PAR.


not worried about PAR anyway haha.

The lights are about 2 feet from the tubs rn as well. I made it so the spread *JUST* reaches the edge of the tubs.

:smile: Currently they are still seasoning so i have about a month until i plant.


----------



## DutchMuch

Planted the tubs as follows:

From left to right:

Tub 1:
-Rotala mac
- Rotala h'ra

Tub 2: 
-Hygrophila Araguaia
- Dwarf Lobelia Cardinalis

Tub 3:
- Empty

Tub 4: 
- Empty 


Problems i have encountered:
Its so cold in the attic, that the soil is actually freezing. Looking/open to suggestions.


----------



## hoppycalif

An uninsulated attic is going to get cold in winter and hot in the summer. You could try insulating the space you are using, and then adding a small electric space heater, but that wouldn't help during the hot summers.


----------



## DutchMuch

hoppycalif said:


> An uninsulated attic is going to get cold in winter and hot in the summer. You could try insulating the space you are using, and then adding a small electric space heater, but that wouldn't help during the hot summers.


The heat isnt an issue, back in the greenhouse it got 110F at times. If not higher (thats the max the thermo would go)

I could insulate, but due to personal decisions we do not plan on doing any other remodeling on this home- since we now own 2 houses rip.


----------



## mistergreen

It'll get hotter than 110F in the attic especially since you're in the south. At least you can ventilate a green house. But frozen soil isn't good. You'll have to move the tubs if you an't insulate.

**
Oh, or put heat pads under the tubs. You can buy rows of it now. People use it to heat their betta fish containers.


----------



## DutchMuch

mistergreen said:


> It'll get hotter than 110F in the attic especially since you're in the south. At least you can ventilate a green house. But frozen soil isn't good. You'll have to move the tubs if you an't insulate.
> 
> **
> Oh, or put heat pads under the tubs. You can buy rows of it now. People use it to heat their betta fish containers.


ill check out some heat pads on amazon if not ill use bubble wrap for the time being


----------



## mistergreen

Keep in mind that a few of your plants are tropicals. Even under 70F, the plants will suffer.


----------



## hoppycalif

DutchMuch said:


> ill check out some heat pads on amazon if not ill use bubble wrap for the time being


I hope you don't put a lot of bubble wrap in the attic. That stuff is a fire hazard. If I was doing what you are I would figure out how to use ordinary fiberglas insulation surrounding your plant area. It would be pretty cheap to build an insulated enclosure around that area. But, you would still have a high temperature problem in the summer. Attics are ventilated, so I would try to figure out how to use a cheap exhaust fan to keep it cooler in the summer. For me, this would be an entertaining challenge!


----------



## DutchMuch

hoppycalif said:


> I hope you don't put a lot of bubble wrap in the attic. That stuff is a fire hazard. If I was doing what you are I would figure out how to use ordinary fiberglas insulation surrounding your plant area. It would be pretty cheap to build an insulated enclosure around that area. But, you would still have a high temperature problem in the summer. Attics are ventilated, so I would try to figure out how to use a cheap exhaust fan to keep it cooler in the summer. For me, this would be an entertaining challenge!


Ive used BW before its a great insulator, i didnt mean in the entire attack im talking about the setup...

Unfortunately, my family is low on funds currently (and as said previously we arent making any reno's to THIS house even if its just attic insulation) and im saving up for other things myself- so think of this project as a* hobby funded thing*... buy my plants and ill put some insulation in there hoppy


----------



## hoppycalif

DutchMuch said:


> Ive used BW before its a great insulator, i didnt mean in the entire attack im talking about the setup...
> 
> Unfortunately, my family is low on funds currently (and as said previously we arent making any reno's to THIS house even if its just attic insulation) and im saving up for other things myself- so think of this project as a* hobby funded thing*... buy my plants and ill put some insulation in there hoppy


I'm moving in 2 days, to reduce my housing costs! So, my aquarium isn't even set up right now. Maybe sometime next month.


----------



## DutchMuch

mistergreen said:


> Keep in mind that a few of your plants are tropicals. Even under 70F, the plants will suffer.


Lol, ive grown rotala indica in 25F-50F  with HAY as insulation lmao this is 100x easier.

im a mad man.

If you've read this journal i believe i have tracked that.


----------



## DutchMuch

I forgot to update u guys:
i added a timer on the 24th, 
havent even checked the setups since then lol assuming everything is dead or alive.


as for hour of light: its getting 12 hr/s of light.


----------



## DutchMuch

Checked it this morning,
so far everything surprisingly looks exactly the way it was when i put it in there lol.

Nothing died at all, not even yellowing from transition yet.

Didnt visibly see new growth yet but i didnt open the lids to look. 


Good progress so far


----------



## DutchMuch

*2 month overdue update on *ALL* My emersed setups. *

Here is the organization systems im using since i have so many emersed setups now. All growing successfully and some just started!

*Setups:*

*A-* _6 tubs_
*B-* _2 tubs_
*C-* _2 tanks_

I have not taken any images, nor checked on setup category A in a long time- everything is still dormant as i call it. Which honestly, im surprised, but nature has its own mind!

_So i only have updates and images on setup categories B and C. _

*Here is the update for setup category B:*

Tubs B1 and B2 have been doing great! tub B2 until the other day only had windelov java fern in it, and acted as a holding tub for plants i just had no use for nor' had the intention to sell or use... But i've changed that now and tub B2 does officially serve a purpose in this wonderful plant community!

*Tub B2 now contains the following:*

Ludwigia super mini red

Java fern 'windelov'

Dwarf lobelia cardinalis

*Here are the Images of tub B2 *
















*Here is the update for tub B1*

Tub B1 contains the following:

Hemianthus Glomeratus

Hydrocotyle Japan

Duckweed

Dwarf Baby Tears

Tub B1 has been growing very well, fast growth from everything in it. It is Very flooded, meaning th water level pretty much covers the top of the soil. I really dont do anything to it other than fill it with water when i fill it needs it, which is once a month maybe. Its pretty self sufficient. Same as all the other setups and tubs.
Lighting on this tub is still the good ol Archaea full spectrum led. I had purchased it originally for the 40b back in the day and turns out i thought it was way to... Narrow, for the width of the tank- so i went ahead and tossed it aside, buying the T5HO for the 40b. Fast forward a year or more and now it has a permanent use as a light for emersed setups. Still as clean as if it were out of the box, except the cover for the actual LED's isnt glass its plastic which requires cleaning in spare time. I also do this about once a month but its not something i really have trouble with. Its just a cheap material. For the price, (around 200-400$) i would expect better. But the LED's on it work so you cannot complain as far as that haha. 

*Here are the images for tub B1*


















A*nd here is an image of the Category B setup.*








Moving on, we have Category C!

Category C is, pretty nice in my opinion. Tank C1 and C2 are Both Fluval Spec V's - making them look pretty minimalist and slick, and fit perfectly on their stand. 
*
Here is the information on tank C1:*

Tank C1 is a brand new tank, i made it early today actually. Because previously it was a sitting tank of stagnant water of which a heater exploded in and killed all the plants i had growing in it. That was months ago, so now its officially and PERMANENTLY a emersed setup. The lighting on tanks C1 and C2 are both different, in every aspect except the fact they are both LED's. Tank C1 has the classic Fluval Aquasky on it, Which is a commonly known relatively "cheap" RGB adjustable LED lighting fixture.

*Tank C1 currently houses:*

Cryptocoryne Wendtii 'Bronze'

Bacopa sp. 'Colorata'

Dwarf Lobelia Cardinalis

Dwarf Sagitteria

*Here are the images of tank C1:*
































*Here is the information on tank C2:*

Tank C2 is a aged tank, its pretty simple... It is Very humid and contains a lot of moisture compared to the other tanks.

*Tank C2 Contains the following: *

Althernanthera reineckii 'mini'

Dwarf Baby Tears

Lagenandra meeboldii 'Red'

Rotala 'indica' true

Rotala H'ra
*
Here are the images for tub C1:*


































*Here is an image of Setup Category C:*








​
*Lastly We have Setup Category A:*

*Here is the information on Setup Category A: *
Setup category A contains 6 tubs, each are approximately the same size, and have glass lids. These tubs are lit with 2, 4ft - T5 lighting fixtures with 6500k bulbs, 2 bulbs in each light.

*Setup Category A (All tubs) Contain the following:*

Dwarf Lobelia Cardinalis

Hygrophila sp. 'Araguaia'

Rotala Mac

Rotala Rotundfolia

Rotala H'ra

Althernanthera Reineckii 'Mini'

Cryptocoryne sp.

Rotala 'Indica true'

And others (forget the names)

Unfortunate there are no current images of Setup Category A.


----------



## DutchMuch




----------



## DutchMuch

Good news!

*This journal will be continued very soon, IN THE GREENHOUSE!!!

Stay tuned!*


----------



## DutchMuch

Well we are now back in arkansas!

I will bump this journal with pics once we get more settled in- all i can say for now is:

L. arcuata 
Hydro sib.
Brazilian pennywort 

can all survive -10 degrees fahrenheit temperatures.


----------



## DutchMuch

*
Here is the update information on tank C1:*

Tank C1 currently houses:

Cryptocoryne Wendtii 'Bronze'

Bacopa sp. 'Colorata'

Dwarf Lobelia Cardinalis

Dwarf Sagitteria


----------



## CadyMai

THAT'S MY BABYYYYY YESSSSS

BROKEN GLASS GANG =D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>


----------



## hoppycalif

CadyMai,welcome to APC! What is your aquarium like?


----------



## neilshieh

great looking setups! Do you have any pictures of the Lagenandra meeboldii 'Red'?


----------



## DutchMuch

neilshieh said:


> great looking setups! Do you have any pictures of the Lagenandra meeboldii 'Red'?


Sorry i didnt see this post 4 months earlier, but i do not have those images anymore as i had a hard-drive break and i lost everything... So what you see is what i have unfortunately.


----------

